# red or blue?



## octobong007 (Nov 27, 2007)

i got some GE 26 watt (6g49) cfl's out of walmart, the package didn't say the temp, anyone know off hand if these are red or blue spectrum?


----------



## yungmune (Nov 27, 2007)

if they were in the green package then there 2700k(red) if they were in blue package then there 6ks (blues) 6k bulbs cost more then the 2k ones.


----------

